# Living in Mexico but working for overseas company - advice needed!



## riclondon (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi

I have some questions I would be very greatful if some of you could help me. 

I currently live in London but I am in love with Mexico and the culture, I have many friends there and have been there many times, I would love to live there for some time. 

I work for a property website in London doing online marketing and journalism. I am only 22 so I want to experience living in another country for a few years before I am 25. 

All I need to do my work, is access to a laptop, and my boss is on board with me moving to Mexico and simply doing my work from there everyday - it doesn't matter from him whether I am in the office in rainy London or sitting on a beach in Mexico, as long as the work gets done!

How can I do this?

I have spoken to other expats in Mexico and I am told that the easiest way is to just be in Mexico but still pay English taxes etc, i.e Mexico would just see me as an independent tourist and England wouldn't care as long as I am still paying taxes etc. I have spoken to numerous American expats who work like this in Mexico and have had no problems so far..

I know you can get the FM3 visa for Mexico as long as you can prove you have access to a certain amount of funds each month, my London wages easily tops this amount. But how easy is it to get the FM3 visa for Mexico? I mean, would it be best to go to Mexico on a 6 month tourist visa first and apply for the FM3 while I am there? Wouldn't the Mexican officials ask questions of how I get these funds each month etc?

Any advice and help from you guys would mean a lot. 

Many thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

riclondon said:


> ... I mean, would it be best to go to Mexico on a 6 month tourist visa first and apply for the FM3 while I am there? Wouldn't the Mexican officials ask questions of how I get these funds each month etc? ...


That plan sounds fine. Mexico doesn't ask where the funds come from. They just want to see proof in the form of a bank statement that you have sufficient income to support your self.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have any advise about the visa process, but overall I think its a great idea. You'll likely never make your Londan salary in Mexico, and the cost of living in Mexico is going to be several times lower than London. You will be living like a king/queen. You're young ... go for it!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may find it hard to believe, but you probably won't want to be sitting on the beaches in the hot and humid half of the year, so keep your baggage light and head inland to a higher elevation to escape and to experience 'real Mexico'.


----------



## riclondon (Jan 12, 2012)

The 'sitting on the beach' part was just what my boss says.

I actually want to go to Mexico City, I love that city, and with my London salary I can easily live a good lifestyle in Mexico for a few years. 

I don't want to go until this summer at the least. I have read elsewhere on the forum that the laws etc are going to change? Or have already changed but not been fully implemented yet? 

Also what exact visa will I have to apply for when I am in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Correction:

If you will only stay a few years, but not purchase property, you will do just fine with what used to be called the 'FM3', now 'no inmigrante credencial'. Whenever the new law gets implemented in the next few months, it will be called a 'Tarjeta de residencia temporal'. Technically, you should have working permission added to the visa, even though you will work online for a UK company. Many don't do that, but don't advertise the fact that you are working or you will be admitting to a violation of INM rules.


----------

